# Need some input



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

HI, I'm rather new at this, and am very glad to have found this group.I have had IBS-D for several years. I have mostly had to battle it on my own as the doctors I have seen aren't very good listeners, or were just to frustrated with IBS in general that they couldn't help.My delema at this moment is that my Dr. finally prescribed an anti-depressant for me, Paxil. I guess she didn't notice that one of it's side effects is D. Paxil made pretty sick between nasua, D, and a really bad headach for the two weeks I took the drug. It did help my anxiety, but that wasn't worth the side effects. I also got worried about becoming dependant on it after reading some of the posts on this site.I stopped taking Paxil, but need to do something about my anxiety. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what drug worked for them. And didn't give them have such bad side affects as terrible D or the headachs and nausa? I am also worried about drug dependency...I have read that many of you talk about weening off this drug or that.I would appriciate any in-put. Thanks







again, Pat


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Sounds like you might be a good candidate for the new drug called Lexapro...should be available as of today I think...It is supposed to be quite effective for depression and Anxiety as well while having far fewer side effects.I take Buspar for my anxiety and Sam-e (an expensive OTC preparation)for depression. I am considering Lexapro myself for the cost savings alone not to mention that you only take 10 mg once a day versus having to take 10 mg of Buspar three times a day.


----------

